# Port öffnen an Speedport W 500V



## Klang (13. November 2005)

Ich begrüße Euch,

ich benötige Hilfe beim Öffnen eines Ports an oben genanntem Router... Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin. Ich habe keine Ahnung was triggering Ports sind die das Öffnen meiner gewünschten Ports auslösen sollen... Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Router und kann mir sagen wie ich die Ports öffnen kann?


----------

